# speed differencials on the bisquit



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

just wanted to know if anthony did any tests comparing the whisper bisquit's sound and speed variances against drop/fall aways and a couple fixed rests. anyone know of anything ????


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

Didnt do any sound tests, but when I switched to the QAD HD, I only picked up 1-2 fps, so not much on the speed end of things


----------

